# Help identifying this bottle



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

What was it used for how old . Thanks


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks to be made by the owens glass company. Machine made bottle, probably 1920's, maybe had some kind of medicine? Cool bottle!


----------



## Today14 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> Looks to be made by the owens glass company. Machine made bottle, probably 1920's, maybe had some kind of medicine? Cool bottle!


What do you think the value would be on a bottle like this?


----------



## Mjbottle (Jul 9, 2020)

I dont really know much about values, but just the fact that its machine made, common bottle, its probably not worth too much. You could always try your luck on ebay and see what you get.


----------



## Today14 (Jul 10, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> I dont really know much about values, but just the fact that its machine made, common bottle, its probably not worth too much. You could always try your luck on ebay and see what you get.


Thanks


----------

